# Looking for pdf of ShopNotes #55 with Roll Around Store-all lumber cart



## ejn02 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey y'all. I am looking to see if anyone has the above referenced issue? I downloaded the cut diagram and can probably figure out how it is put together, but would like the article accompanying the cut diagram. Thanks!


----------



## glebecraft (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, Shopnotes magazine is available to download as a pdf from the link below,

http://www.filestube.com/4c2ce78286991bce03e9,g/ShopNotes-Issue-55.html

I have not used the site myself so am not sure if there is a charge or if the files are copyright free,but it may be worth a look.

hope this helps


----------



## ejn02 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you! I have been looking all over the web for this. Link worked perfectly and free! Thanks.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I hate to preach but Shopnotes is a copyrighted publication. I am sure they do not approve of anyone making pdf versions of their magazines/articles available for "free" download. In the long run this practice leads to companies going out of business.


----------



## ejn02 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well Herb, I normally agree with you. But the publisher no longer has this back issue available. I asked


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Well ejn02, I recon a guy's got to do what a guy's got to do. Course that's why I bought my copy on EBay. I do wish they would put out a DVD with the collected magazines.

Good Luck with your project and…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there an index anywhere to see whats in each of the issues? I don't want to download each one to figure out which one I need.


----------

